# V6 3.5 Pulleys now Available



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Edited due to forum policy*
[email protected]


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ooooooo, those look nice!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Cost?


----------

